# AVI to MOV



## AgentOrange (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all, can anyone point me in the direction of a good, free program that'll convert an .avi file to a .mov file. I'm after something that'll do it easily and not require six different progs or plug-ins.


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2006)

Well... It all depends on what ".avi" in your case means. If it's simply a Windows Media file, then Flip4Mac (get it from www.microsoft.com/mac somewhere) should do the trick. You open the .avi in QuickTime and save as/export to a .mov file. If this is about DivX/XviD files, then you get the official DivX plugin, for example, and again simply open the file in QuickTime and save as/export to .mov.

Transcoding, however, will quite probably _always_ lose some quality.


----------



## AgentOrange (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Fryke. What I have are a load of avi files that I want to pop into iTunes but it's only accepting my mov files.


----------



## fryke (Oct 23, 2006)

Ah. If it's only for iTunes (and not for the iPod), then you can do it like this: Install the codecs necessary for Quicktime to understand the .avis. I guess it's DivX/XviD (so www.divx.com should do it) or WMV (then Flip4Mac should do it). Then open the .avi files in QT and save them as .mov files that point to the original .avi file. You'll end up with both an .avi and a .mov file (you'll need *both*, the .mov files are merely links to the .avi files, kinda). You can then add the .mov file to iTunes, and it'll play the .avi inside the .mov inside iTunes. Like that you don't need to really transcode the movies and quality stays the same.

Of course this is rather a workaround than a clean solution. (I don't get why iTunes can't simply accept the files Quicktime can accept...)


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 23, 2006)

Possibility here:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28250

Quicktime Pro might be a good option as well:
http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=Quicktime_Pro


----------



## remon (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.dvd-creators.net/mov-to-avi-for-mac.html


----------



## Moonview (Sep 14, 2009)

For fully free you have
Isquint and mpeg streamclip

If you want to get free demo version there is
quicktime pro and AVI Converter for Mac


----------



## gamemaniac (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks fryke for providing the solution. Even I was pulling my hair off in order to manage this problem for a long time now and it seems to be so simple, isn't it?


----------



## Meriam (Sep 21, 2009)

ou can try Prism Video Converter for Mac 

It  converts WMV and AVI into MOV for free.


----------



## hexhand (Dec 7, 2009)

fryke said:


> Well... It all depends on what ".avi" in your case means. If it's simply a Windows Media file, then Flip4Mac (get it from www.microsoft.com/mac somewhere) should do the trick. You open the .avi in QuickTime and save as/export to a .mov file. If this is about DivX/XviD files, then you get the official DivX plugin, for example, and again simply open the file in QuickTime and save as/export to .mov.
> 
> Transcoding, however, will quite probably _always_ lose some quality.



I would love to use XVID; however, the G-5 Apple desktop is running 10.5.8 and is pre-Intel chip. Therefore, the XVID codec current version out there will not work (and finding an earlier version won't work).


----------



## rubaiyat (Dec 8, 2009)

Just get Perian. 

I watch all my .avi files as they come, in QuickTime, no need to convert anything which will only downgrade the image and waste a LOT of time.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2010)

littlekey74 said:


> Try <link-removed>, I use it to convert video files, it's good.



Does it work under OS X?  Me thinks not.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2010)

It doesn&#8217;t and now it&#8217;s gone.


----------



## ltheresa47 (Aug 21, 2011)

I used a lot of converters. But they also have this problem. Or the price is too high. Can any one tell me a  AVI to MOV converter(free or not such expensive)?


----------



## AlfredER (Aug 21, 2011)

Handbrake can convert movie files to a different format. it is free


----------

